# Wall tent questions/advice



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Alright guys I need the basics of wall tents!
I have a Davis tent 12x14 ! I'm looking to get a stove for it! I've heard the kwik kamp is a good one ! Any other suggestions?
Do you guys tarp the top of your tents or are they pretty good resisting rain and snow ? Do you have any problems with hot ash burning holes in the top of your tents? Post any pictures of your setups! This will be my first attempt using one this fall!!! Thanks


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i have a three dog made by four dog stove co. they have a baffle inside of the stove to keep the flames from going directly up the chimney. the one i have is plenty big enough for a 12 x14 tent. I have the same size tent and it can get hot inside.
http://fourdog.com/


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

You've made an excellent decision. For hunting, IMO, there's no better option than a good wall tent and a nice woodburning stove. There's nothing like coming back from a day's hunt and having a nice warm tent to come home to. The Kwikkamp and the Four Dog Stoves are nice and you can't go wrong with them. For my tent, I went with a Cylinder Stoves (the Outfitter) in my 12x15 tent. They're made right here in Utah, beefy construction, and plenty of size for a full night's burn. It has handled temps below zero in the mountains for late season cow elk with no problem.

As to your other question, I think you'll want a rain fly no matter what. Between sun damage, sap from trees, snow buildup, and rain, a rain fly is a cheap investment to extent the life of a long-term purchase. I bought a 16x20 vinyl tarp for a rain fly. The sides extend out perfectly for my tent, although the tarp is a little long on the front or back end. However, I recently added another four way ridge connector and ridge pole out the front of the tent to use the additional length of the tarp as a "front porch." It works well for keeping things dry that you don't need in the tent (coolers, gasoline, etc.)

I prefer my stove jack out the side of the wall. I worked my way through college as a roofer, so I don't like having many holes through a roof. To me, a hole in the roof is an invitation for water to get inside and is more likely to cause spark holes. Everybody has their own opinion on that topic though.

I don't have a recent picture with my porch modification, but here's a picture from a couple years ago at night on a windy Wyoming hunt for speedgoats.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

i need one of those  looks cozy!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I run the 4 Dog stove in mine and it is awesome! Mine is an old army 16' octagon tent I picked up cheap until I can upgrade to a Davis Tent. I'll see if I can't dig up a photo...

If you're worried about it get yourself a spark arrestor for the top of the pipe but make sure you clean it occasionally to keep the air flowing freely. I've never had to tarp the top but it's not a bad idea if you're expecting heavy rain or snow.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a Summit stove from Davis Tents (basically same thing as a Cylinder stove) and I love it! I can't get wood to burn through the night, but I can get coal to burn through the night. Having coals still in the stove in the morning is very nice as it makes it really easy to throw a log on and have a fire pretty quick without much effort. I don't know anything first hand about the Kwik Kamp stoves, but they sure make some pretty big claims. Based on their claims, they sound like a great stove, but they definitely carry a bigger price tag than the Davis stoves.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

When I had my wall tent I had a Cylinder stove. From what I have seen, they are the best stoves out there. They are a little pricey though. I used a US military style spark arrestor, and NEVER had a spark come out the top. We even tried to make sparks by throwing handfuls of shredded paper into the stove. One thing you have to watch out for is all the soot buildup from a cold fire. Then if you have a hot fire, it will slowly burn off the buildup (which can cause a fire) and sometime a sticky tar looking crud will drip down on your tent.

As For a cover, Roy Davis says that if you plan to use the tent a lot or want to keep it useable for your grand kids, then you need to try and keep the UV rays off of it. I basically only used mine as a hunt camp, so it didn't get used a lot over a years time. I only covered mine with a poly tarp when I knew a good snow was coming in. That will help keep the snow from building up on the tent. If you have a 4 section frame it probably won't snow enough to crush your frame. I also made a porch with a poly tarp to keep dry firewood and coolers in the shade.
You will get some grief from the purist's if you put a poly tarp on top of a canvas tent 

Good luck with it, and enjoy. They really are a great elk camp!


----------

